# Grey Matter



## moptzar (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello Mac Enthuthiast's.
I gots me one~o~themthere
Grey Screens of Death.

I can run in 'Safe Mode'
But that's got no audio
(no core audio found)
And I'm tellin ya it's torment.
Oh Bother.

AnyWho,
Figured I'd give you guys a shot.
If you can steer some tidbits by way
Here's what I got:

Machine Model: Power Mac G4 (AGP graphics)
CPU Type: PowerPC G4 (3.3)
Number Of CPUs: 1
CPU Speed: 1.4 GHz
L2 Cache (per CPU): 256 KB
L3 Cache (per CPU): 2 MB
Memory: 1.25 GB
Bus Speed: 100 MHz
Boot ROM Version: 4.2.8f1

I'm all Mac 'cept for my monitors ...
ViewSonic P225

Grey startup w/ Apple Logo and cute little startup ferris wheel
Then instead of progress bar
My screen jumps from a grey screen to a hopeful blue screen
And finally hung up on the aformentioned
Grey Screen of Death.
And no further progress.

I've pretty much done all the standard fair.
Zapped PRAM/NVRAM/and reset firmware.
Ran ALL Disk Utilities/TechTool/Genius.
Unplugged ALL FireWire/USB stuff.
Even removed and re seated my RAM cards.
And here I am again in 'SafeMode'
Any thoughts on my Grey Matter?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

by safe mode i assume you got it to boot by holding down the shift key. if that is the case, then you have a system extention conflict of some kind. have you made any upgrades or istalled any new software, or made any updates before your mac stopped booting?


----------



## moptzar (Mar 2, 2007)

*yes and yes and thanks in advance.*

yes to the shift key
and yes to upgrades.
everything was going along swimmingly
when pretty much outta the blue 
(in the midst of watch a funny commercial sent by 'a friend')
it froze and has never been the same.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

were the upgrades software or hardware? and which one was the most recent? and how along ago?


----------



## moptzar (Mar 2, 2007)

*Yo sinclair_tm*

SoftWare upgrade
Apple standard fair
ie
DayLight Savings Thingy
Security and Java
all 10.4.8

'zat help?


----------



## moptzar (Mar 2, 2007)

Some stuff appeared in Trash after I booted Safe.
Opening them in terminal they all pretty much had this message.

Last login: Mon Mar 5 17:04:22 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
michael-masikos-power-mac-g4-agp-graphics:~ ***$ /Users/***/Desktop/501.194824806/filetoken.db; exit
-bash: /Users/****/Desktop/501.194824806/filetoken.db: cannot execute binary file
logout
[Process completed]

They Are:

filetoken.db
qdfams.db
annex_aux
annex.db
fonts.db


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

looks like its trying to do something as it logs in, and can't. what startup items do you have set to run? also, open the app console which is in the utility folder in the applications folder. it should open a window listing everything the system is trying to do. it can get rather large, so look at the dates and times that it marks each line with, and find a chunk from a time it failed to start and post it here.


----------



## moptzar (Mar 2, 2007)

items in trash after 'safe boot'.

all say
cannot execute binary file

and beside dat

system.log

Mar 7 16:17:07 localhost kernel[0]: standard timeslicing quantum is 10000 us
Mar 7 16:17:05 localhost mDNSResponder-107.4 (Jan 30 2006 22: 07:48)[50]: starting
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: vm_page_bootstrap: 314941 free pages
Mar 7 16:17:05 localhost memberd[57]: memberd starting up
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: mig_table_max_displ = 70
Mar 7 16:17:07 localhost lookupd[61]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Wed Mar 7 16:17:07 2007
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: Copyright (c) 1982, 1986, 1989, 1991, 1993
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: using 3276 buffer headers and 3276 cluster IO buffer headers
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: Extension "com.apple.driver.KeyLargoATA" has no kernel dependency.
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: WARNING: ATA Drive claims FLUSH CACHE EXT feature support but does not claim Extended LBA feature support
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: FireWire (OHCI) TI ID 8019 built-in now active, GUID 000a27ff fed7b854; max speed s400.
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: Security auditing service present
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: BSM auditing present
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: disabled
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: rooting via boot-uuid from /chosen: 33F2AA56-395D-3FD5-A20F-84ABE92E8D6C
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: Waiting on <dict ID="0"><key>IOProviderClass</key><string ID="1">IOResources</string><key>IOResourceMatch</key><string ID="2">boot-uuid-media</string></dict>
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: Got boot device = IOService:/Core99PE/[email protected]/AppleMacRiscPCI/[email protected]/IOPCI2PCIBridge/[email protected]/AppleKeyLargo/[email protected]/KeyLargoATA/[email protected]/IOATABlockStorageDriver/IOATABlockStorageDevice/IOBlockStorageDriver/QUANTUM FIREBALLP KX27.3 Media/IOApplePartitionScheme/[email protected]
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: BSD root: disk0s12, major 14, minor 11
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: HFS: created HFBT on Q~Tiger508
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: Jettisoning kernel linker.
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: Resetting IOCatalogue.
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 0
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 3
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 3
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 3
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 3
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 4
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: ROM ndrv for ATY,Rage128Ps is too old (0xb4461ab9)
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: obtaining ID
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: from Registry
Mar 7 16:17:08 localhost kernel[0]: ATIRage128: using AGP
Mar 7 16:17:10 localhost diskarbitrationd[56]: disk0s12 hfs 33F2AA56-395D-3FD5-A20F-84ABE92E8D6C Q~Tiger508 /
Mar 7 16:17:10 localhost DirectoryService[68]: Launched version 2.1 (v353.2)
Mar 7 16:17:11 localhost diskarbitrationd[56]: disk0s10 hfs 1E835307-8A49-3E9E-AF37-B9AD81B44744 Q~9 /Volumes/Q~9
Mar 7 16:17:11 localhost diskarbitrationd[56]: disk1s10 hfs B777EA1A-C6B0-38D6-B4CB-DC9BB8DA852F MaXoMas /Volumes/MaXoMas
Mar 7 16:17:12 localhost diskarbitrationd[56]: disk1s12 hfs 24054476-15B4-3800-ABC8-C0BF21B3F641 MaxPro Studio /Volumes/MaxPro Studio
Mar 7 16:17:12 localhost kernel[0]: UniNEnet: Ethernet address 00:0a:27:d7:b8:54
Mar 7 16:17:12 localhost launchd: Server 311b in bootstrap 1103 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd"[61]: exited abnormally: Hangup
Mar 7 16:17:13 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified Computer Name; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854? instead
Mar 7 16:17:13 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified local hostname; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854.local? instead
Mar 7 16:17:14 localhost kernel[0]: ATY,Rage128Ps: vram [96000000:01000000]
Mar 7 16:17:14 localhost mDNSResponder: Adding browse domain local.
Mar 7 16:17:16 localhost kernel[0]: UniNEnet::monitorLinkStatus - Link is up at 100 Mbps - Full Duplex
Mar 7 16:17:18 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified Computer Name; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854? instead
Mar 7 16:17:18 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified local hostname; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854.local? instead
Mar 7 16:17:18 localhost configd[54]: executing /System/Library/SystemConfiguration/Kicker.bundle/Contents/Resources/enable-network
Mar 7 16:17:18 localhost configd[54]: posting notification com.apple.system.config.network_change
Mar 7 16:17:19 localhost lookupd[97]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Wed Mar 7 16:17:19 2007
Mar 7 16:17:20 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified Computer Name; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854? instead
Mar 7 16:17:20 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified local hostname; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854.local? instead
Mar 7 16:17:26 localhost KernelEventAgent[49]: tid 00000000 received unknown event (256)
Mar 7 16:17:27 localhost KernelEventAgent[49]: tid 00000000 received unknown event (256)
Mar 7 16:17:28 localhost KernelEventAgent[49]: tid 00000000 received unknown event (256)
Mar 7 16:17:28 localhost KernelEventAgent[49]: tid 00000000 received unknown event (256)
Mar 7 16:17:30 localhost configd[54]: target=enable-network: disabled
Mar 7 16:18:18 localhost /System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Contents/MacOS/loginwindow: Login Window Application Started
Mar 7 16:22:57 localhost kernel[0]: standard timeslicing quantum is 10000 us
Mar 7 16:22:54 localhost memberd[55]: memberd starting up
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: vm_page_bootstrap: 314941 free pages
Mar 7 16:22:54 localhost mDNSResponder-107.4 (Jan 30 2006 22: 07:48)[48]: starting
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: mig_table_max_displ = 70
Mar 7 16:22:57 localhost lookupd[59]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Wed Mar 7 16:22:57 2007
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: Copyright (c) 1982, 1986, 1989, 1991, 1993
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: using 3276 buffer headers and 3276 cluster IO buffer headers
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: Extension "com.apple.driver.KeyLargoATA" has no kernel dependency.
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: WARNING: ATA Drive claims FLUSH CACHE EXT feature support but does not claim Extended LBA feature support
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: FireWire (OHCI) TI ID 8019 built-in now active, GUID 000a27ff fed7b854; max speed s400.
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: Security auditing service present
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: BSM auditing present
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: disabled
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: rooting via boot-uuid from /chosen: 33F2AA56-395D-3FD5-A20F-84ABE92E8D6C
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: Waiting on <dict ID="0"><key>IOProviderClass</key><string ID="1">IOResources</string><key>IOResourceMatch</key><string ID="2">boot-uuid-media</string></dict>
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: Got boot device = IOService:/Core99PE/[email protected]/AppleMacRiscPCI/[email protected]/IOPCI2PCIBridge/[email protected]/AppleKeyLargo/[email protected]/KeyLargoATA/[email protected]/IOATABlockStorageDriver/IOATABlockStorageDevice/IOBlockStorageDriver/QUANTUM FIREBALLP KX27.3 Media/IOApplePartitionScheme/[email protected]
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: BSD root: disk0s12, major 14, minor 11
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: jnl: replay_journal: from: 7614976 to: 4066304 (joffset 0x24a000)
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: Jettisoning kernel linker.
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: Resetting IOCatalogue.
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 0
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 2
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 2
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 2
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 2
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 2
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: ROM ndrv for ATY,Rage128Ps is too old (0xb4461ab9)
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: obtaining ID
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: from Registry
Mar 7 16:22:58 localhost kernel[0]: ATIRage128: using AGP
Mar 7 16:23:00 localhost DirectoryService[64]: Launched version 2.1 (v353.2)
Mar 7 16:23:00 localhost diskarbitrationd[54]: disk0s12 hfs 33F2AA56-395D-3FD5-A20F-84ABE92E8D6C Q~Tiger508 /
Mar 7 16:23:01 localhost kernel[0]: jnl: replay_journal: from: 4457472 to: 4697600 (joffset 0x8a000)
Mar 7 16:23:03 localhost kernel[0]: UniNEnet: Ethernet address 00:0a:27:d7:b8:54
Mar 7 16:23:03 localhost diskarbitrationd[54]: disk0s10 hfs 1E835307-8A49-3E9E-AF37-B9AD81B44744 Q~9 /Volumes/Q~9
Mar 7 16:23:03 localhost launchd: Server 311b in bootstrap 1103 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd"[59]: exited abnormally: Hangup
Mar 7 16:23:04 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified Computer Name; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854? instead
Mar 7 16:23:04 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified local hostname; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854.local? instead
Mar 7 16:23:06 localhost kernel[0]: ATY,Rage128Ps: vram [96000000:01000000]
Mar 7 16:23:07 localhost kernel[0]: UniNEnet::monitorLinkStatus - Link is up at 100 Mbps - Full Duplex
Mar 7 16:23:09 localhost configd[52]: executing /System/Library/SystemConfiguration/Kicker.bundle/Contents/Resources/enable-network
Mar 7 16:23:09 localhost configd[52]: posting notification com.apple.system.config.network_change
Mar 7 16:23:09 localhost lookupd[92]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Wed Mar 7 16:23:09 2007
Mar 7 16:23:12 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified Computer Name; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854? instead
Mar 7 16:23:12 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified local hostname; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854.local? instead
Mar 7 16:23:12 localhost mDNSResponder: Adding browse domain local.
Mar 7 16:23:14 localhost configd[52]: target=enable-network: disabled
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: standard timeslicing quantum is 10000 us
Mar 7 16:24:26 localhost memberd[54]: memberd starting up
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: vm_page_bootstrap: 314941 free pages
Mar 7 16:24:27 localhost mDNSResponder-107.4 (Jan 30 2006 22: 07:48)[47]: starting
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: mig_table_max_displ = 70
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: Copyright (c) 1982, 1986, 1989, 1991, 1993
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost lookupd[58]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Wed Mar 7 16:24:29 2007
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: using 3276 buffer headers and 3276 cluster IO buffer headers
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: Extension "com.apple.driver.KeyLargoATA" has no kernel dependency.
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: WARNING: ATA Drive claims FLUSH CACHE EXT feature support but does not claim Extended LBA feature support
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: FireWire (OHCI) TI ID 8019 built-in now active, GUID 000a27ff fed7b854; max speed s400.
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: Security auditing service present
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: BSM auditing present
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: disabled
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: rooting via boot-uuid from /chosen: 33F2AA56-395D-3FD5-A20F-84ABE92E8D6C
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: Waiting on <dict ID="0"><key>IOProviderClass</key><string ID="1">IOResources</string><key>IOResourceMatch</key><string ID="2">boot-uuid-media</string></dict>
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: Got boot device = IOService:/Core99PE/[email protected]/AppleMacRiscPCI/[email protected]/IOPCI2PCIBridge/[email protected]/AppleKeyLargo/[email protected]/KeyLargoATA/[email protected]/IOATABlockStorageDriver/IOATABlockStorageDevice/IOBlockStorageDriver/QUANTUM FIREBALLP KX27.3 Media/IOApplePartitionScheme/[email protected]
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: BSD root: disk0s12, major 14, minor 11
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: jnl: replay_journal: from: 4066304 to: 2501632 (joffset 0x24a000)
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: Jettisoning kernel linker.
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: Resetting IOCatalogue.
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 0
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 2
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 2
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 2
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 2
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 2
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: ROM ndrv for ATY,Rage128Ps is too old (0xb4461ab9)
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: obtaining ID
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: from Registry
Mar 7 16:24:29 localhost kernel[0]: ATIRage128: using AGP
Mar 7 16:24:31 localhost diskarbitrationd[53]: disk0s12 hfs 33F2AA56-395D-3FD5-A20F-84ABE92E8D6C Q~Tiger508 /
Mar 7 16:24:32 localhost kernel[0]: jnl: replay_journal: from: 4697600 to: 4714496 (joffset 0x8a000)
Mar 7 16:24:32 localhost DirectoryService[63]: Launched version 2.1 (v353.2)
Mar 7 16:24:33 localhost kernel[0]: UniNEnet: Ethernet address 00:0a:27:d7:b8:54
Mar 7 16:24:33 localhost diskarbitrationd[53]: disk0s10 hfs 1E835307-8A49-3E9E-AF37-B9AD81B44744 Q~9 /Volumes/Q~9
Mar 7 16:24:33 localhost launchd: Server 3123 in bootstrap 1103 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd"[58]: exited abnormally: Hangup
Mar 7 16:24:34 localhost lookupd[86]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Wed Mar 7 16:24:34 2007
Mar 7 16:24:35 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified Computer Name; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854? instead
Mar 7 16:24:35 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified local hostname; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854.local? instead
Mar 7 16:24:37 localhost kernel[0]: UniNEnet::monitorLinkStatus - Link is up at 100 Mbps - Full Duplex
Mar 7 16:24:38 localhost kernel[0]: ATY,Rage128Ps: vram [96000000:01000000]
Mar 7 16:24:39 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified Computer Name; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854? instead
Mar 7 16:24:39 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified local hostname; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854.local? instead
Mar 7 16:24:39 localhost mDNSResponder: Adding browse domain local.
Mar 7 16:24:40 localhost launchd: Server 314f in bootstrap 1103 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd"[86]: exited abnormally: Hangup
Mar 7 16:24:40 localhost configd[51]: executing /System/Library/SystemConfiguration/Kicker.bundle/Contents/Resources/enable-network
Mar 7 16:24:40 localhost configd[51]: posting notification com.apple.system.config.network_change
Mar 7 16:24:40 localhost lookupd[91]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Wed Mar 7 16:24:40 2007
Mar 7 16:24:42 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified Computer Name; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854? instead
Mar 7 16:24:42 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified local hostname; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854.local? instead
Mar 7 16:24:44 localhost configd[51]: target=enable-network: disabled
Mar 7 16:36:27 localhost kernel[0]: standard timeslicing quantum is 10000 us
Mar 7 16:36:26 localhost memberd[43]: memberd starting up
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: vm_page_bootstrap: 314941 free pages
Mar 7 16:36:26 localhost mDNSResponder-107.4 (Jan 30 2006 22: 07:48)[36]: starting
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: mig_table_max_displ = 70
Mar 7 16:36:27 localhost lookupd[50]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Wed Mar 7 16:36:27 2007
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: Copyright (c) 1982, 1986, 1989, 1991, 1993
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: using 3276 buffer headers and 3276 cluster IO buffer headers
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: Extension "com.apple.driver.KeyLargoATA" has no kernel dependency.
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: WARNING: ATA Drive claims FLUSH CACHE EXT feature support but does not claim Extended LBA feature support
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: FireWire (OHCI) TI ID 8019 built-in now active, GUID 000a27ff fed7b854; max speed s400.
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: Security auditing service present
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: BSM auditing present
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: disabled
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: rooting via boot-uuid from /chosen: 33F2AA56-395D-3FD5-A20F-84ABE92E8D6C
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: Waiting on <dict ID="0"><key>IOProviderClass</key><string ID="1">IOResources</string><key>IOResourceMatch</key><string ID="2">boot-uuid-media</string></dict>
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: Got boot device = IOService:/Core99PE/[email protected]/AppleMacRiscPCI/[email protected]/IOPCI2PCIBridge/[email protected]/AppleKeyLargo/[email protected]/KeyLargoATA/[email protected]/IOATABlockStorageDriver/IOATABlockStorageDevice/IOBlockStorageDriver/QUANTUM FIREBALLP KX27.3 Media/IOApplePartitionScheme/[email protected]
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: BSD root: disk0s12, major 14, minor 11
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: Jettisoning kernel linker.
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: Resetting IOCatalogue.
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 0
Mar 7 16:36:28 localhost kernel[0]: ROM ndrv for ATY,Rage128Ps is too old (0xb4461ab9)
Mar 7 16:36:30 localhost diskarbitrationd[42]: disk0s12 hfs 33F2AA56-395D-3FD5-A20F-84ABE92E8D6C Q~Tiger508 /
Mar 7 16:36:31 localhost DirectoryService[51]: Launched version 2.1 (v353.2)
Mar 7 16:36:31 localhost kernel[0]: UniNEnet: Ethernet address 00:0a:27:d7:b8:54
Mar 7 16:36:31 localhost diskarbitrationd[42]: disk0s10 hfs 1E835307-8A49-3E9E-AF37-B9AD81B44744 Q~9 /Volumes/Q~9
Mar 7 16:36:31 localhost diskarbitrationd[42]: disk1s10 hfs B777EA1A-C6B0-38D6-B4CB-DC9BB8DA852F MaXoMas /Volumes/MaXoMas
Mar 7 16:36:32 localhost launchd: Server 3133 in bootstrap 1103 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd"[50]: exited abnormally: Hangup
Mar 7 16:36:32 localhost diskarbitrationd[42]: disk1s12 hfs 24054476-15B4-3800-ABC8-C0BF21B3F641 MaxPro Studio /Volumes/MaxPro Studio
Mar 7 16:36:33 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified Computer Name; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854? instead
Mar 7 16:36:33 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified local hostname; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854.local? instead
Mar 7 16:36:35 localhost kernel[0]: UniNEnet::monitorLinkStatus - Link is up at 100 Mbps - Full Duplex
Mar 7 16:36:35 localhost kernel[0]: ATY,Rage128Ps: vram [96000000:01000000]
Mar 7 16:36:37 localhost lookupd[79]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Wed Mar 7 16:36:37 2007
Mar 7 16:36:37 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified Computer Name; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854? instead
Mar 7 16:36:37 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified local hostname; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854.local? instead
Mar 7 16:36:37 localhost mDNSResponder: Adding browse domain local.
Mar 7 16:36:38 localhost launchd: Server 4b13 in bootstrap 1103 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd"[79]: exited abnormally: Hangup
Mar 7 16:36:38 localhost configd[40]: executing /System/Library/SystemConfiguration/Kicker.bundle/Contents/Resources/enable-network
Mar 7 16:36:38 localhost configd[40]: posting notification com.apple.system.config.network_change
Mar 7 16:36:38 localhost lookupd[82]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Wed Mar 7 16:36:38 2007
Mar 7 16:36:40 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified Computer Name; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854? instead
Mar 7 16:36:40 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified local hostname; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854.local? instead
Mar 7 16:36:40 localhost configd[40]: target=enable-network: disabled
Mar 7 16:36:40 localhost /System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Contents/MacOS/loginwindow: Login Window Application Started
Mar 7 16:37:24 localhost ntpdate[132]: no servers can be used, exiting
Mar 7 16:38:31 michael-masikos-power-mac-g4-agp-graphics configd[40]: setting hostname to "michael-masikos-power-mac-g4-agp-graphics.local"
Mar 7 19:40:29 michael-masikos-power-mac-g4-agp-graphics /System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Contents/MacOS/loginwindow: Login Window Application Started
Mar 7 19:40:34 michael-masikos-power-mac-g4-agp-graphics loginwindow[215]: Login Window Started Security Agent
Mar 7 19:40:46 michael-masikos-power-mac-g4-agp-graphics /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Support/ATSServer: (-3230) Cannot use ATS Persistent Store - switching to old FODB cache code


Library/Logs>Console>501>console.log

Mac OS X Version 10.4.6 (Build 8I128)
2007-03-07 19:40:50 -0500
2007-03-07 19:40:51.692 SoftwareUpdateCheck[235] Checking for updates
2007-03-07 19:40:52.780 SystemUIServer[230] lang is:en
2007-03-07 19:43:46.077 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.171 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.175 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.181 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.185 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.188 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.194 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.198 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.202 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.207 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.211 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.214 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.220 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.224 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.322 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.361 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.366 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.370 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.373 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.377 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.381 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.384 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.388 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.392 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.396 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'
2007-03-07 19:43:46.399 SyndicationAgent[248] WARNING: BestCalendarDateFromString - can't interpret: 'Wed 07 Mar 2007 13:24:23 -800'

DirectoryServices.error.log & server.log

2007-03-07 16:17:13 PST - Attempt #1 to initialize plug-in LDAPv3 failed.
Will retry initialization at most 100 times every 1 second.
2007-03-07 16:17:13 PST - Network transition in LDAPv3 plugin returned error -14279

2007-03-07 16:17:11 PST -

2007-03-07 16:17:11 PST - DirectoryService 2.1 (v353.2) starting up...
2007-03-07 16:17:11 PST - Plugin <Configure>, Version <1.7>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:17:11 PST - Plugin <NetInfo>, Version <1.7.4>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:17:11 PST - Plugin <LDAPv3>, Version <1.7.4>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:17:12 PST - Plugin <Search>, Version <1.7>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:17:12 PST - Plugin "Active Directory", Version "1.5.4", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:17:12 PST - Plugin "AppleTalk", Version "1.2.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:17:12 PST - Plugin "Bonjour", Version "1.2.1", loaded successfully.
2007-03-07 16:17:12 PST - Plugin "BSD", Version "1.2.2", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:17:12 PST - Plugin "PasswordServer", Version "3.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:17:12 PST - Plugin "SLP", Version "1.2.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:17:12 PST - Plugin "SMB", Version "1.2.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:17:13 PST - Registered node /Configure
2007-03-07 16:17:13 PST - Plug-in Configure state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:17:13 PST - Registered node /NetInfo/DefaultLocalNode
2007-03-07 16:17:13 PST - Plug-in NetInfo state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:17:13 PST - Plug-in Bonjour state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:17:13 PST - Network transition occurred.
2007-03-07 16:17:14 PST - Registered node /Search
2007-03-07 16:17:14 PST - Registered node /Search/Contacts
2007-03-07 16:17:14 PST - Registered node /Search/Network
2007-03-07 16:17:14 PST - Plug-in Search state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:17:14 PST - Plug-in LDAPv3 state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:17:17 PST - Registered Locally Hosted Node /NetInfo/DefaultLocalNode
2007-03-07 16:17:18 PST - Network transition occurred.
2007-03-07 16:17:18 PST - Network transition occurred.
2007-03-07 16:23:00 PST -

2007-03-07 16:23:00 PST - DirectoryService 2.1 (v353.2) starting up...
2007-03-07 16:23:00 PST - Plugin <Configure>, Version <1.7>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:23:00 PST - Plugin <NetInfo>, Version <1.7.4>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:23:00 PST - Plugin <LDAPv3>, Version <1.7.4>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:23:01 PST - Plugin <Search>, Version <1.7>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:23:01 PST - Plugin "Active Directory", Version "1.5.4", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:23:01 PST - Plugin "AppleTalk", Version "1.2.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:23:02 PST - Plugin "Bonjour", Version "1.2.1", loaded successfully.
2007-03-07 16:23:02 PST - Plugin "BSD", Version "1.2.2", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:23:03 PST - Plugin "PasswordServer", Version "3.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:23:03 PST - Plugin "SLP", Version "1.2.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:23:03 PST - Plugin "SMB", Version "1.2.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:23:03 PST - Registered node /Configure
2007-03-07 16:23:03 PST - Plug-in Configure state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:23:03 PST - Registered node /NetInfo/DefaultLocalNode
2007-03-07 16:23:03 PST - Plug-in NetInfo state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:23:03 PST - Plug-in Bonjour state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:23:03 PST - Plug-in LDAPv3 state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:23:03 PST - Registered node /Search
2007-03-07 16:23:03 PST - Registered node /Search/Contacts
2007-03-07 16:23:03 PST - Registered node /Search/Network
2007-03-07 16:23:03 PST - Plug-in Search state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:23:04 PST - Network transition occurred.
2007-03-07 16:23:07 PST - Registered Locally Hosted Node /NetInfo/DefaultLocalNode
2007-03-07 16:23:09 PST - Network transition occurred.
2007-03-07 16:23:09 PST - Network transition occurred.
2007-03-07 16:23:09 PST - Network transition occurred.
2007-03-07 16:24:32 PST -

2007-03-07 16:24:32 PST - DirectoryService 2.1 (v353.2) starting up...
2007-03-07 16:24:33 PST - Plugin <Configure>, Version <1.7>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:24:33 PST - Plugin <NetInfo>, Version <1.7.4>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:24:33 PST - Plugin <LDAPv3>, Version <1.7.4>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:24:33 PST - Plugin <Search>, Version <1.7>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:24:33 PST - Plugin "Active Directory", Version "1.5.4", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:24:33 PST - Plugin "AppleTalk", Version "1.2.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Plugin "Bonjour", Version "1.2.1", loaded successfully.
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Plugin "BSD", Version "1.2.2", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Network transition occurred.
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Plugin "PasswordServer", Version "3.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Plugin "SLP", Version "1.2.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Plugin "SMB", Version "1.2.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Registered node /Configure
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Plug-in Configure state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Registered node /NetInfo/DefaultLocalNode
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Plug-in NetInfo state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Plug-in Bonjour state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Registered Locally Hosted Node /NetInfo/DefaultLocalNode
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Plug-in LDAPv3 state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Registered node /Search
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Registered node /Search/Contacts
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Registered node /Search/Network
2007-03-07 16:24:34 PST - Plug-in Search state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:24:39 PST - Network transition occurred.
2007-03-07 16:24:39 PST - Network transition occurred.
2007-03-07 16:24:40 PST - Network transition occurred.
2007-03-07 16:36:31 PST -

2007-03-07 16:36:31 PST - DirectoryService 2.1 (v353.2) starting up...
2007-03-07 16:36:31 PST - Plugin <Configure>, Version <1.7>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:36:31 PST - Plugin <NetInfo>, Version <1.7.4>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:36:31 PST - Plugin <LDAPv3>, Version <1.7.4>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:36:32 PST - Plugin <Search>, Version <1.7>, processed successfully.
2007-03-07 16:36:32 PST - Plugin "Active Directory", Version "1.5.4", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:36:32 PST - Plugin "AppleTalk", Version "1.2.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:36:32 PST - Network transition occurred.
2007-03-07 16:36:32 PST - Plugin "Bonjour", Version "1.2.1", loaded successfully.
2007-03-07 16:36:33 PST - Plugin "BSD", Version "1.2.2", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:36:33 PST - Plugin "PasswordServer", Version "3.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:36:33 PST - Plugin "SLP", Version "1.2.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:36:33 PST - Plugin "SMB", Version "1.2.1", is set to load lazily.
2007-03-07 16:36:33 PST - Registered node /Configure
2007-03-07 16:36:33 PST - Plug-in Configure state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:36:33 PST - Registered node /NetInfo/DefaultLocalNode
2007-03-07 16:36:33 PST - Plug-in NetInfo state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:36:33 PST - Plug-in Bonjour state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:36:33 PST - Registered Locally Hosted Node /NetInfo/DefaultLocalNode
2007-03-07 16:36:33 PST - Plug-in LDAPv3 state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:36:33 PST - Registered node /Search
2007-03-07 16:36:33 PST - Registered node /Search/Contacts
2007-03-07 16:36:33 PST - Registered node /Search/Network
2007-03-07 16:36:33 PST - Plug-in Search state is now active.
2007-03-07 16:36:38 PST - Network transition occurred.
2007-03-07 16:36:38 PST - Network transition occurred.
2007-03-07 16:36:38 PST - Network transition occurred.

Any Thoughts?
Michael M.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

yes, of all that i see, this here is the only thing that concerns me:


> mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified Computer Name; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854? instead
> mDNSResponder: Couldn't read user-specified local hostname; using default ?Macintosh-000A27D7B854.local? instead


have you changed the short name on your account, or used something other than the finder to change the name of your computer or hard drive? maybe you moved/threw away a folder, or some files that you didn't know what they were. the problem is its trying to look for what it needs to do its job, but its finding the path as invalid, and it locks up. so it seems that unless you can recall what excatly you did the last time it booted normally, and can undo it, you most likly will have to reinstall the os. but before you reinstall, have you run fsck in single user mode yet?


----------

